# Have an intact boy? Never any problems (or minor fixable ones)? Post here!



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

So, it has occurred to me that some may feel that when they come to intactivism boards, all they see are people posting about problems with their kid's foreskins looking for help, and this leads them to believe that the foreskin is problemic and motivates them to circ to save their little boys from the "pain and inevitable trauma" associated with having a foreskin.

I say, most of us who have intact boys who've never had their kid have any problems have no real reason to post this fact, so we kinda remain invisable.

I also invite people who've had problems with their kids foreskins that were easily treated to post to give encouragement that those problems do not have to lead to circing.

there was a thread about this some time back, but I went several pages back and couldn't find it, and I think it's pretty long anyhow. So I hope a new thread is ok.

So, I have 3 year old intact little boy. He's naked potty trained so spends alot of time naked and pulls and yanks on this thingy an awful lot. One day I think he yanked a bit too hard, and he told me it hurt. I put a bit of pain relieving antibiotic ointment on it and never had a problem with it since. He's never had a moments problem before or after. I've never had a real reason to post anything concerning him, so I've been one of those invisible "no problems" people who doesn't post here often.

What about you? Do you have a kiddo whose foreskin has never been a problem or may have had a small problem that was easily fixed without circing?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

6 years, no problems.


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a 1yr old ds who is intact with no problems







. We had some slight swelling after he seemed to "discover" things down there, but after a baking soda bath, everthing was back to normal







.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

No problems here.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

There's a thread...called "intact and no problems"...that's a BIG thread, maybe someone has time to find it and bump it.

No problems with the intact ones in my family (my son and dad). Honestly, it's kind of sad that we need to post this. If foreskins were really riddled with issues we wouldn't have survived as a species! But, people can't think logically and scientifically....they can only make assumptions resulting from pre-conceived notions taken from a culture socially invested in cutting off part of a baby boy's penis.


----------



## Oliverbsmom (Apr 16, 2008)

DS is 1yr and no problems at all. DH is 29 and he's never had any issues, nor has his brother who is 28.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Intact 4-year-old, no problems. He's a preemie to boot, and throw in that pesky foreskin, and I'm just amazed he hasn't lost his entire urinary tract to infection


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
There's a thread...called "intact and no problems"...that's a BIG thread, maybe someone has time to find it and bump it.

No problems with the intact ones in my family (my son and dad). Honestly, it's kind of sad that we need to post this. If foreskins were really riddled with issues we wouldn't have survived as a species! But, people can't think logically and scientifically....they can only make assumptions resulting from pre-conceived notions taken from a culture socially invested in cutting off part of a baby boy's penis.










I was going to find it and bump it, but I couldn't, and I don't see the search function at the top of my page for some reason.









And I agree that it's sad; but if us coming out of the woodworks ever so often can save a few foreskins, then I'm willing.







:


----------



## maiaminna (Feb 8, 2002)

No son yet, but my SO is going on 30 years, no problems.


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

DH is 26, almost 27, never had ANY problems. DS 2 years 3 months, absolutely no problems.

Edited to add: all men on my side and on DH's side, intact and no problems that I know of. (Caribbean and Asian descent)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have 3. 6 year old, 2 year old and 30 year old dh, never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

8 year old with no problems here. He had one day not long ago where it was sore/red/inflamed and went away on its own the next day. Thats the extent of it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

No real problems here







(redness on two occasions was easily remedied)


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an 8 year old intact boy who has never had any problems. Also my brother has been intact for 34 years without any problems, my father has had 58 problem free years with his forskin and to the best of my knowledge my grandfather never had any problems with his before his death at 86 and his death was in no way related to his forskin.


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

no problems here, ever. ds is 13 months. oh we did have 1 problem but that was w/ our ped who tried to retract him and then became indignant when dh and i proceeded to educate her.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have an almost 7 yr. old intact son with only minor swelling and soreness one time (did baking soda baths and was better in a day) and a 20 mth old intact son with no problems.

I do think since many of us have no where else to ask questions (and a lot of us aren't familiar with normal male genitals) there seems to be a lot of 'problem' posts here.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
So, it has occurred to me that some may feel that when they come to intactivism boards, all they see are people posting about problems with their kid's foreskins looking for help, and this leads them to believe that the foreskin is problemic and motivates them to circ to save their little boys from the "pain and inevitable trauma" associated with having a foreskin.

This is true but of course if someone never has a problem they wouldn't be necessarily looking for help KWIM.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
This is true but of course if someone never has a problem they wouldn't be necessarily looking for help KWIM.









Of course, you're right! and if you read more of my OP, that's my reason for starting this thread.









And it's not something I pulled out of the thin air inside of my own brain, it's been said recently so I figured I'd dig up the other thread...and since I couldn't find it, I just started a new one!







:

I thought it would have been a given that more people with intact kids with problems post here because they have no where to search for answers, and that the multitudes of us who've had no problems don't have much reason to post much at all, so it would _look_ like there are lots of problems to be had with foreskins because of us with no problems not having a reason to post and being kinda invisible....apparently not everyone came to that conclusion.









So I say lets come out of the woodworks to say we've been problem free, and maybe some one new will look through here and we'll save a foreskin or two as a result! Spread the joy!







:


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

The penis club at our house-- Over 40, 19, and 14. Never one single solitary bad issue, ever. Not with the organ itself, not with anyone commenting, not with a HCP pulling back, not with anyone noticing in the 'locker' room.

Dank nada squat.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

1 year old here & absolutely no problems


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Intact dh here with no serious problems in almost 25 years. He had a bit of tightness a year or so ago, but stretching it every day in the shower cleared that up in just a week or two







I've also given him a yeast infection a couple of times, but it was infinitely easier to treat him than it was to treat me and we just used the same cream so no big deal.

love and peace.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

6 years and no problems!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

7yo DS - no troubles, ever







:


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a 16 month old and he's had no problems to speak of!


----------



## liliesandliars (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a 2.5 year old with no problems.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a 4 1/2 year old, and a 21 month old. Both intact, no problems whatsoever!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

My son is intact and has never had any issues.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

3 years, nothing that a little monistat didn't clear up (and since cut boys get yeast infections too, I don't consider them an "intact" problem at all)


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

1 year old & no problem.


----------



## MommaLauraRN (May 14, 2007)

a five year old...no problems...was retracted by first pedi at 4 months of age and had a few drops of blood...learned he was fully retractable just after he turned 4

almost 16 mo old...no problems

my grandfather was intact...never any penis problems...died of CHF when he was 84...plenty of other issues though--knee surgeries, strokes, several hospitalizations

sadly, they are the only members in my family that were/are intact

circ'd nephew has buried penis


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

Two sons, two foreskins, zero problems.

My 4YO is recently retractable, as indicated by a "MOM- look at this!" in the bathtub. Yup, that's retractable.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

10 mos old and no problems.
28 years old and no problems. (That's DF)

And just to reassure the really nervous pregnant people reading this....
50+ boys in a daycare and no problems. (Out of all the boys I saw/changed in 5 years of working there there were only 5 circumsized.)


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
10 mos old and no problems.
28 years old and no problems. (That's DF)

And just to reassure the really nervous pregnant people reading this....
50+ boys in a daycare and no problems. (Out of all the boys I saw/changed in 5 years of working there there were only 5 circumsized.)

That makes me feel warm and fuzzy....so many intact little boys!! The tides are changing! May I ask what state that's in?


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

*Son:* 10 years and no problems
*Brother 1:* 27 years and no problems
*Brother 2:* 20 years and no problems
*Father:* 57 years and no problems


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

My son is 1 and I have never had any problems.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
I was going to find it and bump it, but I couldn't, and I don't see the search function at the top of my page for some reason.









And I agree that it's sad; but if us coming out of the woodworks ever so often can save a few foreskins, then I'm willing.







:

Yes, the search is down. I tried looking for an earlier post I had written a few months ago and when I looked under my profile it said that because of maintenance they had taken away the search option and hopefully it would be back in a couple of days.

Sigh. Hopefully soon so we can BUMP it!


----------



## faithinrosie223 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have an 11 month old who is intact, and have not had a single problem.


----------



## AnutaCielo (Jun 28, 2008)

All men in my and dh's family- no problems ever (E. Europe)
ds- almost 3 y.o. no problems (although he was retracted at 3 months to insert a catheter for a kidney related testing)


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

Two intact sons, 7 and 5. I literally have never thought about their penises a day in their lives. Never any issues or discomfort at all. Just regular, natural, and normal.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Two 5 year olds - we were told they had hypospadias at birth but it magically corrected itself when we had our ped check it out a week after birth.









My Dad is 52 years old and has never had issues either. We talked about it with him when we were pregnant with our boys.


----------



## wesevanmom (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 40 y.o., 4 y.o and a 11 wks, not one problem ever between them. As well as 2 BIL's and 1 nephew with no problems either.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

21 months 0 issues.


----------



## jamie7100 (Nov 6, 2006)

DS 16 months no problems
DH 32 years no problems
my dad 68 years, no problem


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

DS 2 :7 years, just some redness but now that he's out of pullups that's gone.
DS 2's dad/my ex: as far as I know there have been no problems


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

My 3 month old son has a hypospadias, so he's missing part of his foreskin, but the foreskin that he does have has given us no problems whatsoever!


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

I have a 9 year old and a 6 month old and neither of them have had any problems!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

: 2.5 yo with no problems and his 69 yo grandpa with no problems either







:


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Two little boys, one 4 1/2 years old and *very* rough on his penis. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

I have two intact boys age 4 and 16 months- no problems.
I have 3 intact nephews age 4, 2, and 18 months- no problems.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, all these intact boys... mostly Americans! That's great! I'm intact 32 years and no problems... *ever*! For those Americans in high circ rate states-- it all adds up.


----------



## elismum1908 (Jun 5, 2008)

DS is almost 6 months ... but no problems here!

Great idea to start this thread!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Our son has had no problems. Generations of intact men on daddy's side: no issues we know of.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Twin boys, almost 14 years old, no problems.

And they are both appalled at the idea of circumcision.


----------



## sewingmama (Mar 15, 2007)

American here, with a preschool-aged intact son, never a single problem! Super easy to care for and keep clean -- much easier than cleaning a baby girl!


----------



## maiaminna (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

3 year old and 3m old, no problems here...


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Dh is 38, DS1 is 3.5 and Ds2 is 20mn6ths. No problems. As far as I know my 75 yrold FIL hasn't had any problems either.


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

I have 2 sons, 4 and 5
absolutely no infections of any kind, ever
no redness of any kind, ever

My youngest, who loves to push his foreskin back, once after an overzealous inspection told me that his penis hurt. I put on some ointment and when I questioned him about it the next day, he said it was fine.

My oldest complained once after having a bubble bath. Same again, put on ointment and the next day he was fine.


----------



## BabyJay'sMom (Jul 21, 2006)

DS is 2 and a half with ZERO problems! He loves his foreskin! I can't imagine him without it. What would he pull on?


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

No major problems... a couple of cases of irritation from soap or the transition from diaper to underpants, but nothing that required medical attention.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

8.5 year old - never even been an issue!


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

4 year old with absolutely no issues, and pretty much fully retracting on his own, and his dad is 50 and never had any issues with his, nor did his brother or his elder sons, in their early 20's.

I gotta say, after all the hype regarding how much "harder" an intact penis was, it's been rather a non-issue. Not sure what I was worried about!


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

no problems thus far with my 9 month old









(....other than it's his new favorite toy)


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

18.5mo intact DS with no issues at all!


----------



## cherri0196 (Jun 30, 2007)

Almost 20 month's and no problems what-so-ever


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

3.5 yr old an no probs!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Of course no problems. It's circ that causes the problems. Meatal stenosis, adhesions, all that trouble caring for penis so it doesn't adhere with pulling back at every diaper change and putting on vaseline ... since when is it good to handle a child's genitals several times a day? WTH?


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

7 months and no problems here.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have two intact boys turning three in October -- no issues whatsoever!


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhiannon Feimorgan* 
I have an 8 year old intact boy who has never had any problems. Also my brother has been intact for 34 years without any problems, my father has had 58 problem free years with his forskin and to the best of my knowledge my grandfather never had any problems with his before his death at 86 and *his death was in no way related to his forskin.*


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
Of course no problems. It's circ that causes the problems. Meatal stenosis, adhesions, all that trouble caring for penis so it doesn't adhere with pulling back at every diaper change and putting on vaseline ... since when is it good to handle a child's genitals several times a day? WTH?

Actually, that's incorrect care for the circ'd penis. It is _unnecessary_ and damaging to retract the remaining foreskin that's adhered to the glans and put Vaseline on it prevent it from reattaching. The best thing to do is to leave it alone and treat it like an intact penis; wipe just the outside of it.

But you are correct that caring for circ'd boys takes effort and caring for intact boys is actually easier than caring for girls.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

DH ~ 47 years no problems
DSS ~ 23 years no problems (Though the Navy tried to convince him to circ last year to avoid all the problems he was doomed to face!







)
DS ~ 3 years no problems


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlluminatedAttic* 
DSS ~ 23 years no problems (Though the Navy tried to convince him to circ last year to avoid all the problems he was doomed to face!







)


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
That makes me feel warm and fuzzy....so many intact little boys!! The tides are changing! May I ask what state that's in?

Sorry, I wander in and out of this forum...

I'm in NS, Canada, and the Government stopped paying for circ here in 1977. The current rate is less than 1% (the majority of those are religious).

It's amazing how the rates drop when you have to pay out of pocket.









I remember a girl I knew asking all the boys in high school, and out of 10 she could get to answer, only one was circ'd. (I don't know why she was asking...)

I like to post about all those little boys, I figure it evens it out for pregnant mamas who are worried because of all the horror stories and need to know that it's normal to be intact.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

DS is 4 years old and the only problem he's had was a tick attached to his foreskin. I just pulled it off and cleaned it with rubbing alcohol and after a few days, it was just fine. Thank goodness for his foreskin--it didn't hurt him at all when I pulled it off (he was more fascinated than anything). I don't think I'd be able to say the same if he'd been circ'ed.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

My son will be 2 in Sept. Never a problem- even an easily fixed one 
I have *one* family member who was left intact (sad, isn't it?) and he's in his 30s. Also no problems.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
It's circ that causes the problems.

You can say that again! I've now had THREE "procedures" that were caused by the original circ...a re-circ, a meatotomy, and just last week a "penile adhesion excision." And this was all for my own good....how??!!!







:


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 2 intact little boys and there have been no problems whatsoever!


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have two intact boys (almost 8 and 17 months) who have been problem-free. My two intact girls, however, have had numerous UTIs including hospitalizations for kidney infections and specialized dye tests. No one has ever suggested circumcising them though


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have I posted here already? Not sure, so I'll add in. My 2.5 year old DS and my 31 year old husband are both intact and have never had any kind of problems, not even minor, at all.


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

My two intact boys have never had problems. My oldest, the only one I circ'd, has now had a UTI and has constant redness and irritation at his circ site.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

No problems with my boy or his father.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

six years, no problems at all


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

The software closes threads automatically if they've been inactive for six months. Opening this one back up and bumping


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

7 months old and no problems at all!!! It is easier than handling girls too







:


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
The software closes threads automatically if they've been inactive for six months. Opening this one back up and bumping









Thank You.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

5 uncles, and none of my 17 male adult cousins in the Netherlands have had problems. My 3 year old had a "problem" last year - he was playing with it and there was discharge (smelly) the doc thought it was infection - it was gone that afternoon and we never did anything for it - I've read that happens and is normal.....


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

2.5 years old and no problems at all.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ds will be 8 next month (wow how did that happen) and has never had one single problem of any kind whatsoever. We've also never had a problem with a dr.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't have sons, but my dh is intact. He is not able to retract very well (phimosis) and it causes him some pain and his glans is overly sensitive because it never comes out of hiding. He retracted the first time in his life the first time we had intercourse (his first time). He had to stretch it in the shower but as long as he does that regularly, it will retract. If he doesn't do it for awhile it gets tight again.

He and I passed a yeast infection back and forth once. I could not figure out why I kept getting infected after I treated myself. Finally dh retracted and there was the infection. He treated himself with OTC cream and was fine after that. I am guessing that an intact man could more easily harbor a yeast infection.

That's pretty much it. Both things we consider minor, and dh would have wholeheartedly not circed any sons he had because he doesn't think it's right.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Dh is 58, no pronlems, ever. Anytime I had a yeast infection, he was sure to be extra-super clean and we'd cool it for a few days.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

2 boys now 11 and 8. Oldest had ane yeast infection when he was 2 1/2-- easily treated (I blame the disposable diapers.) No problems at all with youngest.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Almost 6 years old. (Not potty trained due to developmental delays, nothing to do with foreskin) Yeast infection about 6 months old. Feared that because we lived in a "high-circ" area, the doc would tell us it "needed" to be done. Gave us a script for Nystatin and monistat. Cleared up and no problems since.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Do brothers count?









I have a 20 year old, 17 year old, 15 year old, 10 year old and 6 year old brother. All intact. No problems. Most of them voluntarily retracted in the bathtub before 4 years. They all learned how to clean themselves...just like all little children learn how to blow their noses and wash their hands.


----------



## melanie_rabbitbarn (Mar 28, 2007)

My son is one today and no problems with his intact penis! My husband is circ but we're both so glad our son is intact.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

18 mo intact ds here and never had a problem!


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

6 month old DS - no problems at all. recently learned that the only other intact male family member I have, my cousin, has never had any problems either. (he was born in the netherlands.)


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

My intact DS once got a swollen penis when I forgot to change his dipe during our house move. (He used to change it himself but he forgot too!) He spent a couple of hours diaperless and that was the end of that drama.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

2 boys: 6 and 3. 6 year old had some irritation at some point in infancy. It went away with air. I don't think it had anything to do with having a foreskin though.

No problems otherwise.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

My 10 year old is intact and not yet retractable, yet has never had any issues or problems at all.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

14 month old, no problems. I usually put a dab of A&D ointment on the tip of it when I change him, to keep that area from getting irritated, it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

2 boys aged 4 and 2, neither are retractable, no problems.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

My DH and my two sons are all intact and no problems.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

No problems at all here. No males that i am close to (as in close enough to talk about their penis







) have ever had any problems ( that is ex BF's, my dad, and my guy friends) and NONE of them are circ'ed (Im from the UK)


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

4 intact boys, youngest is not retractable, no problems.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Second intact boy. 16months old.
Zero problems.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

5 months and no problems here!


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

4 years old and 100% problem free.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Finn was 2.5 on Tuesday, not even a whiff of a problem, obviously because he has a penis as it should be!


----------



## Luv2Skydive (Mar 4, 2008)

13y, almost 7y, and 10m. No teasing, No problems ever.


----------



## AmandaClare (Aug 22, 2008)

My boy is almost 18 months old, and we've had no problems!


----------



## jondee0 (Mar 13, 2004)

We have 5 boys, aged 25, 22, 10, 7, and 4. As far as I can remember, the only problems we've had were two instances of minor inflammation of the foreskin when the boys were still in diapers (I remember this happening once with our oldest, and once with our 10-yr old). Both times were when the boys had had some nasty diarrhea and I couldn't get the diaper changed quickly enough. Both times, the inflammation cleared up on its own quickly after some soaks in the tub.

Joni


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

DS is 3 and no problems here.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My boys are 17 and 13, and are healthy. DS1 had a UTI when he was 4yo, but that was a bubble-bath issue and not a foreskin issue.

There are many intact men in my family and my ex's family, and nobody has had any problems AFAIK.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

No problems and no regrets here--so glad we left our little guy intact.
It's nothing to it-- no special care or cleaning or issue of any kind.

Now I have a problem with me.....seems like I'm reacting to the soap or something.







Thankfully, we'll figure it out and I'll still get to keep all of me in place.


----------



## Hopesmommy (Oct 23, 2006)

Two intact boys, no problems ever.


----------



## blackapple (Oct 31, 2005)

We had one minor bout of a YI, which apparently my doc says is common regardless of foreskin state, so she didn't think it was related to being intact. Putting jock itch cream on it ($3 tube at Walgreens, still have over half left) at each diaper change for 10 days plus stripping the cloth diapers with 7 drops of tea tree oil in the wash got rid of it. Never had another problem.

MIL forcibly retracted it we suspect twice (no more diaper changes for her!) but he luckily seems to have no bad results from that.

So we've had a easy time with it. It isn't even 20% retractable I don't think (judging from his most recent erection, lol) but he has no problem peeing.

However, my DH (circed) has buried penis, lots of scarring, some tight enough to cause painful erections at times. He's too embarassed to seek help.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

No problems here! Ds1 can retract a bit, I notice when he is playing with it, which is most of the time. Hehe. Never any issues.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DS is 18 mos, no problems.

My brothers are 28, 26, 17, and 16, I've never known of any problems for them.

DH was the one reluctant, but he came around, especially after talking with my brother. My OB thanked me for not making her circ DS!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Two intact boys-13 and 9 years old. Neither has had any major problems. A couple minor irritations that cleared up on their own. Same as my daughters, I guess.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinijocaro* 
Two intact boys-13 and 9 years old. Neither has had any major problems. A couple minor irritations that cleared up on their own. Same as my daughters, I guess.

Same here, ages 14 and 9 boys and 4 yo girl.


----------



## Camile Rynd (Mar 17, 2009)

DS is intact and one year with no problems! DH is 24 and intact with no problems!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Can you just imagine the insanity of seeing a similar thread, in another country, titled "Have an intact girl? Post here" All us moms would be chiming in to report that our girls are having no trouble with their normal genitals, also, that we too are living a normal life without being circumcised.


----------



## Annelina (Feb 16, 2003)

I have an intact boy who is 4 years old. When he was 2 his penis got infected and hugely swollen and we had to take him to emergency in the middle of the night. He was basically screaming in pain even without anyone touching his penis. He was put on antibiotics because he had a bacterial infection. I don't know why he had it. The antibiotics didn't cure him well enough and the infection started spreading to his lymph nodes, but after he got another antibiotic by infection he got better very fast. So, yes, we've had penis trouble.


----------



## redeyedvireo (Oct 24, 2007)

My son and husband are intact, and neither has ever had any problems.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Two intact boys and never even the slightest hint of a problem.


----------



## pollyanna (Dec 13, 2002)

my son is 5 and no problems

Pollyanna


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

My sons are 30 and 21. No problems.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

My boys are 5 and 3 and never a problem.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

DS is 19 months, intact, and we've never had a problem.







My five year old nephew is also intact and has never had a problem either.


----------



## kokonutmama (Feb 12, 2006)

ds is 4, a few months ago he had a tiny bit of redness and swelling on his foreskin that I treated with an antibiotic ointment, but it was going away on its own anyway. Gone in 3 days. No other problems, ever.


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

DS is 22 months and no problems. DH has also never had a problem in 31 years.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

5 1/2 year old here and no problems.


----------



## isabellamirac (Sep 27, 2008)

My father, both of my brothers (28 & 25) and my 6 mo old son are intact. None of them have ever had any problems. But it's important to add that my daughter and myself have never had problems with our intact genitalia either


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

I have an intact 7yo ds who's never had even the slightest problem. My xh is intact too and has never had any kind of problem.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS is 14 months and no problems. Not only that, his ped has never even commented or touched his penis at all.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Bumping


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

My brother and dad are intact, no problems. My 2.5 year old is intact, no problems. Many of my friend's sons are intact, no problems at all.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DS is 7.5 and no problems so far.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My oldest son will be 20 this year, the other will be 18. Both are intact and have never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## momtokea (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 7.5yo intact son and he has had no problems!


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

Son is over a year now, no UTIs, no irritations of any kind, healthy, happy and WHOLE!

He is CD'ed, Breastfed and we only use mild soap every once in a while when he has a poopie explosion and baking soda in his daily bath. He is a natural kid


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've responded to this thread before but I have a school aged son who is intact.
He's never had one single problem. Ever.

He's also never had an issue or even noticed a difference between him and his circumcised father.

Now my daughter, she's had a few uti's and "issues" related to heat and wet swim suits, etc. Maybe I should have her circumcised? ... Nah, I won't. Now that I think about it, her labia has nothing to do with uti's (much like a foreskin has nothing to with uti's).


----------



## BlessedMommy2006 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a beautiful 6 month old intact son who is absolutely healthy and has no problems. He barely ever even gets diaper rash. I don't even wipe him that much when changing diapers, mainly just clean him up with water if he gets poopy. So simple, easy, and natural.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Two intact boys (3 and 21 years old), no problems, not even minor ones.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

3 intact boys... 7, 5 and 2 and no problems









DH is intact and he had infections when he was young because his mom had been told to retract his foreskin at every diaper change and bath... when he started taking baths by himself the infections stopped and he hasn't had one since.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

We have three intact boys, ages 9, 5 and 3. None have ever had a single problem.

Amy


----------



## Crunchiemomma (Jul 9, 2009)

One year old with nothing that wasn't fixable on it's own!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Two intact boys - 16 and 4. Neither has ever had any problems at all. DS1 wasn't retractable when he stopped being naked in the public parts of the house - call it 8 or 9. I assume he is now, but I don't know for sure. DS2 has been retractable for about 6 months. He thought it was a great "trick". He hasn't had any problems, though...and considering some of the things I've seen him stick in there, I wouldn't be surprised if he had!

Also, my 46 year old brother is intact. To the best of my knowledge, he's never had any problems, either. I don't think he has, as at least one of his ex-girlfriends had _major_ boundary issues, and I know far more about that aspect of his life than I ever wanted to. Ugh.

I honestly had no idea until I came to CaC that some boys/men did have problems - major or minor - with their foreskins.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

2 intact boys.

Intact ds1 was forcefully fully retracted at 4 months by an ignorant paediatrician. His prepuce was swollen, red and tender for a few days afterwards. It healed, but it did freak me out because I didn't know at the time that it was an iatrogenic injury. I quickly learned that a care-provider should NEVER retract a child's foreskin. Its bonded to the glans just as the fingernail is to the finger. Just like one should NEVER separate the the synechia of a newborn kittens eyes because the eyes are still developing, a care-provider should NEVER separate the synechia of a child's prepuce because its still developing.

Other than his iatrogenic injury, he has never had any problems since. He is six yrs old now.

Intact ds2 is two yrs old. Never a single problem.

First ds, circ'd, has meatal stenosis which occurs only in circ'd boys and he has little skin to grow into. During his growth spurts age 3 and 4 he'd have screaming spells because what was taken could NOT accommodate the size of his genetically designed reproductive organ. This was extremely painful for him.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Two intact boys ages 6 and 2. Never a problem. Why would there be`?

I live in a country of intact men. I have never ever met a man with foreskin-problems. Not once.

I have met two circed men in my life. They both had problems with tight circs. Both felt uncomfortable wearing a condom.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Baby boy here is 13 months old and no issues.







My brother is 28 and no issues. My father is almost 60 and no issues.

However my husband who is has tons of them.


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

3.5 year old intact son who is now fully retractable! No problems! My DP is intact and had no real issues. The only problem he ever had is that his foreskin was not retractable until he started having sex and he kinda had to work with it to get it to retract properly. His glans is also VERY sensitive he speculates because of that. But he is fully retractable now, and the sensitivity issue is getting much better. It is odd though because DP's dad is from Brazil, thus not circed nor is his brother. Their parents never told them anything at all about foreskins or retraction, so he had no idea that not retracting at age 18 was uncommon.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

18 mo son, INTACT and never a problem. His Father is also intact, 30 years old and says he never had a problem.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

Oldest ds is almost 16, never have had a problem, other ds is 8, again never had a problem.


----------



## BirthLovinMamaRN (May 19, 2009)

My son, 3 years, no problems.

And might I add...my brother, also intact, is 27 and as far as I know he has never had problems, my son's father, intact, 44 years old....never a problem, my grandfather 92, intact, not one problem.


----------



## degarrettjones (Sep 17, 2008)

DS is 5 and has never had problems. My father, 68, has never had problems and was the first one in line to encourage us to leave DS intact!


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

3.5 y/o DS, had smelly discharge and heavy swelling once just before he was 1 year old. Made an appt to have it looked at, and it cleared up on its' own before the appt came around.
We came to the conclusion that it was caused by taking baths in the sink, he seems to be sensitive to dish soap. No problems since, ever.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *degarrettjones* 
My father, 68, has never had problems and was the first one in line to encourage us to leave DS intact!


That is so awsome!! Sadly so many older people just don't talk about it. I wish they would.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Dp 33, ds4, ds 11mo.....no problems...all intact.







:


----------



## vulturemom (May 23, 2009)

Ds will be 18 this oct. He has never had an infetion, uti, funky smell, insists that he has never had anyone coment on it, no problem with lack of girlfriends (though I still hope that sex is not an issue), never once comented about him and his Dad being different.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

19 months, no problems!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

5.5 years no problems


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

No problems for my intact guys: 3.5 year old, 3 month old, or 25 year old DH.


----------



## degarrettjones (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakunangovi* 
That is so awsome!! Sadly so many older people just don't talk about it. I wish they would.

I thought so, too! Sadly, though, his advice wasn't just based on his own personal experience with being intact, but also because he was in the Navy MSC for 34 years and started off his career doing - you guessed it - circs. Made him swear he'd never allow it if he ever had a son. He had only daughters, but we listened!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought I had posted here already but search is telling me that I havnt









4y 11m old ds had 1 bacterial infection at 2 that was easily cleared up in 2 days with OTC bacatracin. Not a single issue before or bsince.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Ihave three intact boys ages 10, 8 and 5. No problems!


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

2 beautiful intact boys here (5 1/2 yrs & 11 mos). DS1 had a mild bacterial infection @ 3 yrs, easily resolved w/ OTC antibiotic cream & sitz baths in the dishpan (we were camping in Acadia, no bathtubs) for a few days. Nothing before or since. DS2 just discovered his penis (to his older brothers great amusement). No problems...other than looking for it when his diapers on & signing "I don't know" when he doesn't see it. lol.


----------



## 3toddlers4me (Jan 5, 2007)

DS is 19 months and not a problem at all. He is our youngest, our older 3 are all girls. I am so happy we left him intact.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Intact son will be 13 soon, never had a problem. No comments, no weird feelings about being "different" than his dad.


----------



## Brysmamma (May 23, 2005)

Coming up on 8 years here with no problems ever


----------



## constance.s (May 18, 2007)

3 years, no problems.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

1 year old with no problems at all!


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

DS is 13 months and no problems here.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

my son is about to turn 19 months old and no problems at all!


----------



## FrederickMama (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 14 year old son .... never any issues.

also, twin grandsons (also intact) - no issues at almost 2


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

My 6 week old, my almost 2 year old, and my almost 5 year old have all never had any issues what-so-ever.

I also raised my 5 year old nephew who was circ'd at birth, and even though he and my almost 5 son still bathe together we've never had any questions. They have many body parts that are different from each other...it's not like people would cut off part of their child's ear lobe so they could look more like Dad's...right?


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Basically no one on my side of the family, DH's side of the family or my sister's husband's family have been circ'ed or have any problems of note. This is now 8 living males aged 6 to 97. As far as I know, on my side of the family, none of those in recent generations who have passed away had any problems either and they all lived into their 80's. Since there were several doctors among them, these things actually got discussed, so I would have heard about it at some point.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes!!!! I'm so glad to see this thread back up! Most people with intact sons never have any-single-issues. None. My son included.
My intact children have had no foreskin problems, no odor, no redness, no separation issues, no infections, no problems with "looking different that daddy", no problem with teasing or school issues, no problem with a doctor trying to retract him - nothing. And we live in the U.S.

Please don't circumcise your baby because you think foreskins are problematic. It's just that most of the time when there isn't any kind of issue, we don't post about it.


----------



## KGB (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a 32 year old boy. I've never had any problems.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My DS is 3 years old, no problems here!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I'm posting on behalf of my 11yo intact brother. He is rather proud of his war injury.









A few years ago he went down a slide on his stomach and landed on the ground...which had rocks (as if another child had thrown rocks down the slide). They tore his foreskin. He rinsed it off with water and, um, super glued it.









He says it healed without incident.








He loves telling this story.

Whenever he tells it, I find myself wondering, what if he didn't have a foreskin? EOWCH! Stitches on the glans probably.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Posting on behalf of my 26 year old DH, 25 year old BIL, and 60 year old FIL, all intact, none of them ever have had a problem, ever.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Healthy 19 month old intact baby boy with not a single issue whatsoever! He even goes on the potty


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 2.5 year old who is not in diapers anymore and has never had a single issue, and a 5 month old without a single issue yet.


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a 5.5 year old and no problems here!


----------



## HipGal (Aug 16, 2006)

No problems here!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Well, I stopped knowing anything about his penis after he was 2, but my little brother was fine at least through then and is getting married this September so it hasn't hurt him as far as finding a woman to be with.

My dad's never had anything bad enough happen that anyone would think I needed to hear about it. I know he's intact though because of taking baths together when I was a little kid.

ETA: I don't look in this forum often, but when it does catch my eye the problems seem to be "the doctor messed with his foreskin!!!" and the solution seems to be to give the information on intact penis care to doctors when you first meet them. "Hi, I hope to goodness this is information you already know, but I'm giving it to you anyway so you understand why I'm telling you to never touch my son's penis. Not even for "just a look", not even to "gently check things", and ESPECIALLY never ever ever to "see if it's retracting yet"." If the doctor's offended, they were crappy anyway and good riddance.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

almost 2 1/2 and not one problem


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

DS will be 2 yo in April. Not a single problem.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

ds1 will be 5 in june, ds2 is 7 almost 8 months; no problems w/ either of their foreskins









sus


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

My son will turn 4 in May and so far no problems at all being intact.


----------



## NightOwlwithowlet (Jun 13, 2009)

My seven year old son is intact with no problems. My DH is 39 years old, intact with no problems. Before we met, DH's 16 year old sister had a baby boy. He was not circumcised because DH called and begged her from overseas to leave him intact. Nephew is 15 years old now and seems fine. Unfortunately, his mom did circumcise his baby brother.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

DS is 5 and no problems at all.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

4 1/2 and 3 year olds with no problems!


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

DS is 6.5 years, intact, and has never had any problems. Never...not one.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS is nearly 3yo, intact, and never had any problems.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

DS is 4.5, intact and happily played with himself until he was fully retractable.







No problems.


----------



## rlandnl (Aug 28, 2003)

6.5 years and no issues with my DS


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

my little guy just turned 4 and has had no probs whatsoever.

Zoe


----------



## ZTMOM (Jan 5, 2008)

Our little guy is almost 2 & no problems.


----------



## latinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Two 9 year olds, no problems at all.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

3y3m old son, 37y/o husband.....no issues what so ever!!


----------



## erin23kate (Apr 16, 2009)

Baby boy's not due for 3 weeks, but DH is 30 years old and has never had a single issue. I've personally known a bunch of intact guys and none of them have ever had an issue.

On the flip side, I've known QUITE a few circ'd adult men who have problems as a result (incomplete circ's, scarring, re-adhesion issues).


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 3 1/2 year old who is intact and we have never had a problem. I also have 3 brother 24yrs 21yrs and 15yrs who are intact and they have never had a problem.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Almost 2 with no problems!


----------



## billikengirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Almost 4 months old and no problems. Pees like a champ. LOL


----------



## MayLibertySprout (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 12yo and a 3mo old -- no problems!


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

ds will be 2 in a couple of weeks and has never had any issues.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a four year old and an almost 2 year old..NO PROBLEMS!!!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 5.5 year old intact boy, we've never had the slightest HINT of any problems.


----------

